# Custom Insoles for ThirtyTwo Boots



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

My sister just bought some 32 boots and I got her some SOLE custom moldeable insoles for them. She called me and told me that the liner doesn't have and insole to replace. Confused, I did some research and found out that 32 puts their insoles outside of the liner. So my question is, for those who have replaced insoles in 32 boots, do you remove the stock insole and place the new insole outside of the liner? If she wanted to heat mold the insoles, would she still place them outside of the liner? She said she tried to remove the stock insole(outside of the liner) and place the new insole inside of the liner, but that it was too crunched up and didn't fit right and hurt her feet.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> ...do you remove the stock insole and place the new insole outside of the liner?


That's what I did.


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

Which boot is it? My 32 STW BOAs have insoles inside the liner. :S


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Wonder why you couldn't cut the new soles to fit inside the liner?


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Milo303 said:


> Wonder why you couldn't cut the new soles to fit inside the liner?


the bottom of the liner isn't really flat, its somewhat of a interesting design. I think they designed the liner to be used with an external footbed


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ah right on. Ya I havn't pulled a 32 boot apart to check it out.... Guess your gonna have to cut it to the original one and put it there then?


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

From what I've heard, those who do use custom insoles with older 32s use them outside the liner. As of last season, 32 realized it was stupid and started providing standard insoles with their boots (pretty good ones, at least as far as stock insoles go).


----------

